# [SOLVED] should I wait for haswell-e?



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi all, I've returned once again to this forum for some more invaluable advice from you friendly bunch of techies. Hopefully you can help me decide what's best for me.

It's been about 3 years+ since my last proper build, and a couple of things need updating, quite frankly almost everything.

I've saved up a bit and my budget is pretty decent. I think around £2,000, maybe a little more if that little extra is really worth it.

My first thoughts for my new build are as follows;
I7 4930k cpu
H100i cooler
Samsung evo 840 1tb ssd
WD 2tb green hdd
Asus rampage iv Black edition
2x8GB 2133 ddr3 Corsair vengeance ram
Gtx 780ti

Now my current build already had an hx850 PSU, so I think I'm good there and depending on price I do have 2 gtx 580's (but I think one or the other is on its way out) so I might not need the 780ti.

I'll also be getting a new case but I Dont need advice on that.

Honestly my current system is still pretty good, but it does have its issues which is why I want to start a fresh.


What I would like some input on is whether it would be more beneficial to wait for the up and coming haswell-e processors and the x99 chip set or go with something that's already been released and enjoy potential savings.


What I really want is to have a good base that will be easy to upgrade in the future. This is why I'm thinking of waiting for x99... presumably this chip set is likely to be relevant for years to come whereas the build in thinking of (LGA 2011) is not likely to keep going for too much longer?

If what I've read about the release date of x99 is true (June ish) then I have no problem waiting until then if it'll be worth the wait. However if I can get something that will be upgradeable for years to come now, then there's not much stopping me.

This PC will primarily be used for gaming as well as light to moderate video editing.

I know some of the specs on my theoretical build are overkill For what I will need, but you know, when you've got the budget, and as long as their not stupid waste of money options, then why not!

What do you think? My main dilemma is whether I should wait for the next gen chip set, but suggestions on any other components is also welcome.

Many thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Since you have the budget and overkill is better than not enough, the wait is worth it. If you haven't read this I'm linking: 8-Core Haswell-E CPU Chipsets Revealed: X99 and DDR4 - Tech of Tomorrow - Tech of Tomorrow


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Overkill is right. I see no reason to spend that much on a new PC or get those parts for a new PC.

I would expect to see the next gen intel CPUs after July.

You may also want to pick out a build from our build guide instead:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

Or we can go through your build so its not overkill but also uses high performance and quality parts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Waiting for a new CPU would be your decision but don't look for any major advancements in the new series.
For gaming and "light" video work you won't need 16GB of RAM.
1600 or 1866MHz would more than fine and avoid the need to OC the RAM to reach it's rated speed.
The OEM heatsink/fan is fine for normal use and, if you would require more, I'd go with air. No advantages with liquid over air, always a concern with leakage and difficult to troubleshoot if/when problems arise.
What real world use would you have for an 8-Core CPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

The Haswell e Extreme edition CPU will run around $1000 and release in the mid 4th quarter the K series CPU's will release later, they'll need the X99 chipset and DDR4 ram, if the past is barometer it'll be next year in March before it becomes a stable platform.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Thanks for the replies so far.

It sounds as if while even if the wait *might* be worth it, it wont necessarily be stable until a fair few months later. If it's March next year before a K series is released, then that's past my waiting limit for this, and I was hoping to go for a K series, regardless.

I don't think I can come up with a scenario currently where I would need an 8 core CPU, and quite possibly might never need that many, however with this build, I'm really going for future proofing, so that's why I will be going for a certain level of overkill. My current build is showing it's age after only 3 and a bit years, I was really hoping to get more mileage out of it, hopefully this will go further!

I will be overclocking the cpu hence the h100i cooler and the desire for a K series processor. I've currently got one of the first revisions of the h80, and it's quite good, but not quite enough in my experience. The dimensions also come into play as the mounting options for the h100i and the new case I'm going to get work better than one of the smaller, but thicker radiators provided with the earlier versions of the corsair range. Also, I really don't like how massive and bulky air coolers look in a system, I do want this build to look as clean and slick as possible.


From these replies, I seems like it does make more sense not to wait for haswell-e for my requirements, in which case *what do you think is the best chip set to go for in terms of the future*. I'd like to go with something that is likely to get new cpus somewhere down the line, rather than be stuck with the current crop until I got a new motherboard. Is this just the way it is, or is there a particular chip set that is know or thought to be inline for continued use in the future? Do I just go with LG 2011? Or is there a better option right now?


p.s. I was looking to build this with a black/red theme, so components need to match this, or at least not be too far off that that they don't fit.

Thanks once again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

The current 2011 motherboards probably will not support future CPU's even if the socket stays the same, the rumor mill is already reporting the Broadwell cpu's will only run on the 9 series chipset not the 8 series(probably because of DDR4 memory support).

Currently it appears Intel is going to be switching sockets every couple years.

What is your current build?


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

OK, in reality whatever motherboard I go for that's already on the market, is pretty unlikely to support any new cpu's in the future, so I might as well just go for what's good now and not worry about what's coming, at least in terms of motherboards?

My current build is up to date in the drop down under my name, but in case you can't see it;

mobo: Gigabyte X58A-U
cpu: i7-950 + h80 1st rev cooler
gpu: gtx 580 x2 sli (think one card is dodgy)
ram: 3x6GB triple channel ddr3 corsair
psu: corsair hx580
HDD: bog standard 1tb ssd + 32GB cache ssd
os: win 7 ultimate


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

The one dodgy card may be the source of the issues your having, but the CPU market is moving rather quickly, Intel in their tick/tock strategy doesn't make major changes between CPU generations but over time they add up. 

Personally I would try pushing this system for another year then look to see what's out. The large socket CPU/chipset is meant to be a server platform so it'll have a little longer life span but sometimes that is also a detriment towards the end of it's life when it a engineering change would have benefited performance but wasn't made to satisfy business customers using their Corporate Stable Model program.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Everybody has heard of a 2 for 1 sale (BOGO). Here's a 1 for 2: ASUS MARS II Review: GTX 580 SLI On One PCB - HotHardware


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

There are a number of other issues I have with my system (some just things I don't like, as well as things that are not working optimally), not just the intermittent GPU.

The only areas that to me are definitely not an issue are;

- The ram - fairly new upgrade in full working order, the only downside is that it's triple channel so when getting the lga 2011 motherboard, i wont be able to transfer it over...right?

-The PSU - hx850, I've had no indication that this is not in full working order and it's fully modular, and 850w is plenty for my proposed build.

I'm pretty sure I have an issue with every other element of the system, so keeping this going for a year is too long for me.


I've had a rethink for cpu and mobo;

CPU: i7 4770k
mobo: asus maximus vi formula (I'm not a fan of the aesthetic look of the formulas "armour", but apparently that can be taken off)


From my initial build this will save me about £400 and from what reviews I've seen I probably wouldn't notice the difference as they're still really high quality parts. As I will only be doing light/moderate video editing, will 4 vs 6 cores really be that noticeable?

Does that sound good? Any reason I shouldn't go for lga 1150?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

No there really is not any reason not to, the only advantages I've seen to the 2011 socket come in high end Video editing/creation software, High end Cad/Catia software and when using as a server with multiple VM's running and in use at the same time(think multiple work station users). 

You posted you were looking for a Red and Black theme?
The ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO is R&B without the armor.
Newegg.com - ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

I did have a look at that board, not entirely sure what the differences are. A brief Google shows not much that I personally find valuable.

There was one thing I liked about the formula which was it's on board sound. It's apparently really good, better than the heroes, but is it £60 worth better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

That's tough to answer, to my tin ear they all sound good, what sound are you currently using?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*



> - The ram - fairly new upgrade in full working order, the only downside is that it's triple channel so when getting the lga 2011 motherboard, i wont be able to transfer it over...right?


Not true.

There is no such thing as 'triple channel ram'. Double- triple- or quad-channel configuration is a function of the motherboard chipset and memory controller. Any DIMM is perfectly happy running in either mode.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

What he referring to is he bought 3 matched sticks as a triple channel set, to move it to quad channel or 4 sticks in dual channel he'll need to find 1 more stick of the same ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

RAM is "packaged" as Triple/Quad Channel for convenience to insure the purchaser will receive a matched set.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Currently just using the on board sound, and it's not very good. I get a load of buzzing that appears to change frequency relative to the fps on screen.

I read that the formula board has it's audio solution "separate" from the main board or something, which removes any electronic noise, which I'm guessing is what I currently experience. I *think* maybe the hero has something similar too. It's looking like it might be a better option. Prefer the aesthetics too.

I think I might get new ram and sell my current set on ebay. My current set doesn't fit the colour scheme I'm going for, it's an odd number so would have to either only use 2 sticks, source a single one on it's own, or buy another two and have one left over...I'd also like to haver higher clocked as I think they might be only 1333MHz sticks, can't remember off the top of my head.

p.s. I messed up writing my current RAM kit - it's not 3x6GB, it's 3x4GB

I think I've made my decisions - and saved a lot over my proposed build, Thanks for the helpful comments all!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

I've now got everything for this and have built the system. Had a couple issues installing windows (couldn't set the boot device priority to work with a USB stick, so had to burn the iso to a DVD) but now it's all up and running.

In the end I went for the;
i7 4770k
asus maximus vi hero
corsair h100i
corsair vengeance 2133MHz 2x 8GB
EVGA 780Ti
Samsung evo 840 1Tb SSD
Corsair 750D case
And stuck with my current corsair 850w PSU

I'll post a pic or two once I've tidied up all the cables - I've still got a couple of LED strips to come in the post and have temporarily hooked up my old HDD and DVD drive to get things started. I've not bothered tying things down in the case yet so it's not as neat as it could be yet.

So much faster with the SSD though - and quieter!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Good to hear, sounds like it went well, strange about not being able to boot form the USB stick but it may be about a usb legacy setting in the bios for 3.0 usb ports.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: should I wait for haswell-e?*

Finally here's a couple of pictures of the build - not perfect cable management, and some mismatching cables/colours too, but I think it's alright considering this is my first build from scratch.

It also looks a lot better in person - I don't think these pictures do it justice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Pics of PC's rarely do but here is a section for posting pics in the build sectionif you want to post any there.: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/post-pics-of-your-new-build-792394.html


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a beautiful well done system. Congratulations! Enjoy it. :dance:


----------

